# Found canned beef at walmart. pic



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Our local GFS carries a couple different things of canned beef and canned taco meat.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow. 6.28 for a pound of beef?


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a 28oz. can so price would be about $3.59 / lb.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

hhhandyman said:


> It's a 28oz. can so price would be about $3.59 / lb.


My bad. I saw the one pound the same time the kids dropped a rabbit in my lap.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Keystone is an excellent Ohio made product. I buy the pork and turkey all the time for my preps. No preservatives but sodium. Nice meat quality.

The non electric store Leman's carries Keystone meats but they use their own label. You can order directly from Keystone's website and have cases sent to you. Again very good quality brand!

secrt crk


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> My bad. I saw the one pound the same time the kids dropped a rabbit in my lap.


Heat the somewhat drained meat ( save broth for gravy another time for bbq) and pepper one big can of pork. Add some Sweet Baby Rays and you have great pulled pork sandwiches at least 8 sandwiches maybe more if not feeding men!

scrt crk


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Does it have the broth in it and everything?


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks....


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Been eating beef or chicken from the Lima cannery with noodles since the 60's. Different names on the label over the years, but everybody kept a can or three around in the "blizzard box" of low/no cook stuff or for a quick supper. 

Nowadays, I make up a fake one pot pad thai that's good for camping with a couple ramen sized paks of rice noodles, the smaller can of Keystone chicken, a shake of soy sauce, a squirt of hoisin sauce, green onion and chopped up bits of veggies. 

Sam's Club in Fort Wayne carries a larger 46 oz can of chicken under a different name, but it's Keystone in Lima.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Wow! I have a fortune in canned meat that I put up going by those prices!!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

looked on the web site nice selection 
beef was $75.00 for case of 12 = $6.25 a can + shipping 

better to make a trip to walmart and save the shipping if able to


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

secretcreek said:


> Heat the somewhat drained meat ( save broth for gravy another time for bbq) and pepper one big can of pork. Add some Sweet Baby Rays and you have great pulled pork sandwiches at least 8 sandwiches maybe more if not feeding men!
> 
> scrt crk



Ohhhh. That sounds good. I've been canning my own beef and chicken but I haven't tried pork.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Illinoisguy, have you opened it yet? I was a bit disappointed when I purchased some canned chicken from Costco. After I opened it and saw all the 'broth' there wasn't much meat left. I"m curious to see how much meat you go and if it's still a good deal. Let us know when you try it, ok?

I really need to get over my fear of canning meat.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I have bught the keystone meat for years...have always been happy with it. I even shop at their local butcher shop. Great meat.
The canned chicken is also good, I have never used the canned pork


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

stamphappy said:


> Illinoisguy, have you opened it yet? I was a bit disappointed when I purchased some canned chicken from Costco. After I opened it and saw all the 'broth' there wasn't much meat left. I"m curious to see how much meat you go and if it's still a good deal. Let us know when you try it, ok?
> 
> I really need to get over my fear of canning meat.


 Canning meat really isn't difficult. I was scared to eat it for a while though. Hubby dug right in.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

I can all kinds of meat, but this is also good to have on hand. Thank you for telling us about it!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Our local wal-mart has canned sausage patties-I have no idea how those would taste though lol.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Our local stores don't carry anything like that unless you count tuna and sometimes chicken. Not much "prep" stuff here.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wendy said:


> Wow! I have a fortune in canned meat that I put up going by those prices!!


Same here... not canning as much as other times (busy with other projects) but I did get a case of pork 'quarts' done in two batches, back at the beginning of the month....


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Is pork done the same as beef and chicken? I'll have to dig out my ball book. All my pork is in the freezer and with our electric companies dependability I don't like it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yup, same canning method and time as any other meat...so nice to have on hand for quick meals.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

My Walmart did not have any of this canned meat. In fact, the canned meat section was almost nonexistent. Some tuna, potted meat, vienna sausages and such. Nothing even remotely like this canned beef. Disappointment for sure.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Goldie said:


> My Walmart did not have any of this canned meat. In fact, the canned meat section was almost nonexistent. Some tuna, potted meat, vienna sausages and such. Nothing even remotely like this canned beef. Disappointment for sure.


That is the way our grocery stores are.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Yup, same canning method and time as any other meat...so nice to have on hand for quick meals.



I like having the canned beef and chicken. I'll have to try some pork. Or sausage, it would be nice to get up and have it already cooked. Just heat and add eggs. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

We got some GFS canned taco and beef and it was nasty to us. GFS chicken was good though. Haven't tried Walmarts,I'll have to give it a try.I've tried the beef and chicken at Costco and the family liked it.I keep dried sausage on hand for eggs and spaghetti,etc. when in a bind.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank God for venison and wild pork!


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

ditto here. i have home canned beef, ground beef, chicken, ham, sausage, pork, stews/soups,etc. have been thinking about weiners. anybody ever do that and if so, how did it work out? just thinking i have some picky grands that really like them.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I can get a 10lb. box of boneless turkey loins for $10 from a neighbor. I think I am going to buy a couple of boxes & can those.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Here we go....I opened it and as usual, it had beef in broth with fat floating. Tomorrow we will be making soup. The meat tastes fine. It is bland since there is no additives. It is stringy as some have stated. However, I will give you an update on the soup and how it goes. It's my guess that you will not have beef chunks in soup but it will be fine pieces. My wife puts in only about a pound of beef in about 8 qt soup. NOt every bite has beef, but its likely it will change with this. I am very hopeful.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry, but more meat and the juices were saved in another container.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

debbiekatiesmom, I have canned hot dog wieners..bought some from Costco and canned them all for grandkids, and they loved them. Some I put on ends in jars and others I cut up in slices, and then some with beans for a quick meal. You have canned lots of meat, so these will be a cinch for you. Oh...I did cover them with water before canning.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Kinda looks like the Dinty Moore stew meat. Kinda looks like dog food a little bit too... 

Let us know how it tastes after you have it, ok?


----------



## saremca (Jun 19, 2008)

I see that at WalMart all the time, but have always been afraid to try it and don't know anyone who buys/eats it. Good to know there are folks here who have tried and liked it. Next time I'm there I'll pick up a can and give it a go.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Today its going into soup. Its supposed to be 107 here so we will be cooking it outside on the sideburner of the grill.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. The large can says it serves 9. Wal-mart also has smaller cans of the same brand which is supposed to serve three.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Folks, this is the real deal. What you have is 28 oz of uncooked beef that was canned...(though it was fully cooked)

There were no additives other than salt. So, 1 lb and 12 oz of beef is $6.28. I could not tell a difference in the taste of the soup.

Here is what I like. Most of the time my wife buys stew meat at $3.99 a pound so the canned stuff is almost on par. 

The stew meat did not require cooking. Also, my wife used can potatoes from aldi so those were cooked. Right now its 107 in southern Illinois. We only cooked it for a very short time outside and let it sit for hours...outside.

Another thing I like is that if my wife uses stew meat, you get about one piece of meat per 5 spoonfuls. This stuff breaks up and is more "stringy" for lack of a better word. There is meat in every bite. The only problem is that my youngest is a vegetarian so it is tough to pick it out...which my reply is tough. Regardless, I have never been more impressed with a canned beef like this.

Bottom line the soup taste just as good as before and the only way one could tell a difference is that meat is throughout the soup.

This will definitely be a prep item in the next two weeks of shopping. 

That said, the beef out of the can is ....bland. There is no seasonings or preservatives added. So, you could make sandwiches and such out of it.

I would HIGHLY recommend this for regular consumption and and necessary for any prepper.

any questions?


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

The Keystone chicken also makes a decent chicken salad when drained well, had some for lunch today. Save the broth for noodles or soup. It's also the secret to the hot chicken sandwiches beloved of the church ladies of Lima. Heat up a couple cans of chicken, stir up well so the meat shreds, add a bit of sauteed onion and celery, a bit of cornstarch slurry if not thick enough, check seasoning and serve on hamburger buns, ideally lightly grilled. This was a big favorite at women's luncheons or as part of a Sunday night supper.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

stamphappy said:


> Illinoisguy, have you opened it yet? I was a bit disappointed when I purchased some canned chicken from Costco. After I opened it and saw all the 'broth' there wasn't much meat left. I"m curious to see how much meat you go and if it's still a good deal. Let us know when you try it, ok?
> 
> I really need to get over my fear of canning meat.


canning meat is easy. and no way would i buy canned meat. I've been canning all the rabbits we produce as i think meat prices will go up, because of the corn prices.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I looked for this at my local Walmart store and could not find it. I'll have to look for it at another store in a nearby bigger city. Was really hoping to find this! I do can my own but it would be helpful to have these, too. Thanks for letting us know about it, the company and how you use it.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks goldie. i guess next time i find some weiners on sale i will can mthem up.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

goldie, got my weiners in the canner now along w some sausage crumbles. can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

debbiekatiesmom, your kids will thank you! My favorite is having them cut up in the baked bean recipe from Jackie Clay. So good.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

i almost filled the jars too full. the things swelled up tight in the jars. looks really weird, but they taste ok. had one jar i am assuming i filled too full that did not seal. next time i will know better. i even boiled them before i put them into jars. to me they almost are like big vienna sausages-lol. will prob do it again tho! thanks for the input.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

They do swell up with the processing, but after they cool down, they are back to normal size. I don't precook them, but load them up in jars as is. Sometimes I take a piece of bread dough and roll it out a bit, then add one of those jarred hot dogs, some cheese, and perhaps some sauerkraut, then fold over the dough and let rise and bake. Good carry along snack. Glad you tried canning them! They aren't steak, but they are worth having in pantry.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

ladybug said:


> Our local wal-mart has canned sausage patties-I have no idea how those would taste though lol.


You should buy a can to try before stocking up.

Luckily, I once bought a can of "sausage" that had beautiful patties on the label.

What came out of the can had the consistency of very runny oatmeal.

Taste and texture was kinda like a cheap hotdog that had been finely minced in a food processor and had a half cup of oil added to it. This formed a kind of meat sludge.

No way you could fiorm patties out of it. Ended up scrambling it with eggs.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I'm waiting to hit Giant here to get some pig butts for $1.99/lb to can up. I LOVE canned meats. Grew up on canned venison. The texture is so wonderful. I can only imagine how easy pulled pork sammiches would be from a jar! Plus, it's a wonderful convenience food... No thawing then cooking, just pop the top, mix it up and heat it up. I could live off of canned peppers (in red sauce), potatoes (canned are my favorite actually) and canned venison. I guess since growing up in a mountain family that canned a lot of foods, canned seems to be my preference now.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Walmart in our area (NW Ohio) also carries Brinkman's canned meats in addition to the Keystone brand, both canned here in Ohio.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Could not find canned beef at super Walmart in CT


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

For those of you that have a Meiijers store nearby - they have the Keystone beef (and chicken and pork) for the same price as Walmart. I bought a can to try, but it has been too hot to think about stew 

Limey


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

yea, i have tried both the brinkman and keystone labels and both are quality canned meat. 

Kinda expensive if you can find meat on sale and can it yourself but its great to have on hand.


----------

